# 1959/60 Bfgoodrich Schwinn Hornet



## Jewelman13 (Nov 7, 2016)

Done: 1959/60 Schwinn Hornet Bfgoodrich original paint with some NOS parts and accessories. Don't know if there's any others out there. I did the best with I could get without breaking the bank. 


Before: 






After:


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Nov 7, 2016)

Great  job on bringing it back to life! !


----------



## Autocycleplane (Nov 7, 2016)

Sharp Hornet, I dig the radiant blue.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Nov 7, 2016)

nice save! good looking bike you can be proud to ride.


----------



## Jewelman13 (Nov 7, 2016)

More photos with better lighting:


----------



## Tim the Skid (Nov 7, 2016)

looks even better out in the sunlight! We should start a show me your Hornet thread.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 7, 2016)

Nice bike !


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 7, 2016)

Sweet, BFG rubber too. Well done!


----------



## Awhipple (Nov 9, 2016)

Great bike!


----------



## gkeep (Nov 13, 2016)

Thats a beauty. What a fun ride!


----------



## Cadorino (Nov 17, 2016)

Nice clean up!


----------



## runningbarre (Dec 14, 2016)

I really love the color. For me it makes the bike!


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 19, 2016)

Nice bike, great color and fantastic job detailing!


----------



## jimbo53 (Dec 20, 2016)

It's all in the details! GREAT JOB!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Dec 20, 2016)

That turned out fantastic! You did a great job on that cleanup, and I really like the blue.


----------

